# Auto repair, made affordable to you, will make it fit your budget



## ablesbradley (Sep 24, 2009)

We will repair your auto at the lowest price in town, I will make it fit your budget reasonably, 15 years +experience ase certified, so if you need any repairs give us a call, 850-313-7644


----------



## ablesbradley (Sep 24, 2009)

also any other side jobs you may have, have many trades, work is slow , so trying to make extra cash to make it buy. Auto repair, painting, minor body work, landscaping, Gutter cleaning, ect


----------



## ablesbradley (Sep 24, 2009)

to the top


----------



## ablesbradley (Sep 24, 2009)

to the top


----------



## ablesbradley (Sep 24, 2009)

to the top


----------



## Xiphius (Oct 10, 2007)

Where ya located?


----------



## kahala boy (Oct 1, 2007)

ables---

Did my son tell you that the upright you picked up was working/? Hope you can get the chest frezzer fixed. I will keep you in mind about the auto stuff.


----------



## ablesbradley (Sep 24, 2009)

Kahala boy, no he did not tell me that, I dont think But I cant remember ither, sorry, but I do belive we fixed it up, painted anywaYS


----------



## ablesbradley (Sep 24, 2009)

XIPIUS I am located in Milton Fl, But we can tow as well


----------



## ablesbradley (Sep 24, 2009)

we have alot of specials going on for the month, head jobs starting at 200- 300 max, tranny r&rs 200- 300, free computer diag. with service, ect 50- 75 towing please call 850-313-7644


----------



## ablesbradley (Sep 24, 2009)

$500 engine swaps, $300 paint jobs same or different color same price


----------

